# with nvidia-driver .. second startx very slow

## cmaxvv

nvidia driver will waiting for 30S when I second startx...

when I use gdm , it tell me "bad X config" when I 'm logout~

howto let nvidia driver does not wait ~~~

----------

## Mike Hunt

Do you mean 2 X sessions simultaneously on the same host?

Also please post output of 

```
grep '^[^#]' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

----------

## ppurka

http://nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=123003

Update to 180.* drivers to get rid of the problem.

Or, update to 185.* drivers to get the 15sec (instead of 30sec) version of the bug   :Laughing: 

----------

## cmaxvv

ppurka:

my nvidia-dirver  is 180.*   :Sad: 

Hunt:

sorry, you miss my means~ because my native language is no English , I am really not good at English...

----------

## ppurka

 *cmaxvv wrote:*   

> ppurka:
> 
> my nvidia-dirver  is 180.*   

 Then look at that nvnews thread. There are workarounds given for gdm.

----------

## cmaxvv

thank you.            but I can not get some useful help from nvnews~~~maybe, I shoud downgrade my nvidia-drivers;

----------

## Mike Hunt

Please post the output of lspci from package sys-apps/pciutils

----------

